# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Αντίσταση θερμοπομπού.

## Christos.K

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Γνωρίζει κανείς, που μπορώ να βρω αντίσταση για θερμοπομπό PHILCO;;;;

----------


## johnnyb

Πρεπει να γραψεις ποιο  μοντελο  , το πιθανοτερο ειναι να  χρειαστει να το λυσεις και να βρεις αντισταση με το δειγμα  η οποια δεν ειναι  απαραιτητα Philco

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν είναι από αυτές που έχουν αντίσταση μακριά σε μήκος με κάτι πτερύγια σε σχήμα Χ σημασμένες ως Χ-Duos δύσκολα θα βρεις 
https://www.philco.gr/thermantika/
https://www.philco.gr/thermantika/th...duos_1100x863/
επικοινώνησε μαζί τους .

----------


## Christos.K

Κύριε Κυριακίδη σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
Είναι η αντίσταση xduos. Θα επικοινωνήσω με τον αντιπρόσωπο για να δω αν υπάρχει και αν συμφέρει. 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εννοείται δεν θα είναι κόπος για σένα να ενημερώσεις για το αν βρήκες και σε τι κόστος κυμαίνεται η τιμή τους .

----------


## Christos.K

Το μόνο εύκολο.

----------


## Christos.K

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Η αντικατάσταση της αντίστασης έγινε με επιτυχία. Υπάρχει στον αντιπρόσωπο της philco, κοστίζει 25 ευρώ των 1500 watt ,η μεγαλύτερη λογικά θα στοιχίζει περισσότερο. 
Όποιος χρειαστεί να προσέξει, γιατί οι συγκεκριμένες είναι οι μόνες που μπορούν να αποδώσουν στα 750 και στα 1500 watt. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια. 
Καλό βράδυ.

----------

Κυριακίδης (25-02-19), marioland (26-02-19)

----------

